# Queensbury Tunnel,Bradford



## awwrisp (Sep 25, 2008)

When it was built in 1878 it was the longest tunnel on the Great Northern Railway system at 1 mile 741 yards, and held that distinction until 1910.

It was also said to be one of the deepest in the country.

Visited with Ultrix.

Enjoy...


----------



## samsmeg123 (Sep 25, 2008)

very good! nice pics m8


----------



## pdtnc (Sep 25, 2008)

good shots there...


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 26, 2008)

Really cool pics! This looks a great tunnel!


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 26, 2008)

Great shots. The last one especially with that slight glimmer of daylight down the airshaft is excellent.


----------



## ultrix (Oct 3, 2008)

Your underground photo's are getting better each time we go underground. The third shot looks like we've got someone else with us.


----------

